# Interesting Headlines etc .



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Tragic murder-suicide at Goilden Gate bridge . Dick,Jane and Spot Dead.

San Francisco (San Francisco Chronicle) Dick said "Jump,Jane,Jump" 
Jane jumped. Dick said " Jump, spot,jump. Spot said "Bark,Bark,Bark !" Spot jumped .
Dick was sad . "Oh.oh,oh what have I done?" Dick jumped, too .
Officer said " This is not fun, no,no,no. Mother, father , Toim and Puff will be sad ".

Local man trips over ottoman, breaks neck. Rob Petrie dead at 48.

Flying nun violates D.C. airspace, shot down. Capitol evacuated, Mother Superior cross .

Space shuttle windshield damaged by giant moth while flying over Japan.
Burning wings,sand, guts sower Tokyo below . Incident angers giant fire-breathing lizard .

Emperor dies of hypthermia despite new clothes .

Hurricane rips through local cemetery . Hundreds dead .

Hole in wall at nudist colony reported . Police are looking into it 

Toilet seats :lol: :lol: :lol:
at all of New York's police offices stolen : Cops have nothing to go on .


----------

